

Ask HN: Review my startup, drone.io - bradrydzewski

We recently launched a Continuous Integration service called drone.io. We wanted to reach out to the community and get some feedback on the service, the pricing, and any other ideas you might have.<p>Site: https://drone.io
======
cinbun8
* Why are sign ups restricted to google+ and github ? <https://drone.io/auth/login>

* The layout of the pricing page is odd. Use the plan name as a column instead of a row. Most folks are used to seeing it that way - <https://drone.io/pricing>

* Do not start by showing the user a free plan. Users scan a page from left to right. Don't give them something they will easily choose right away.

* Get yourself a 'features' page that highlights what you offer in bullet points.

~~~
bradrydzewski
I think your feedback on the pricing page is great, and we'll definitely be
making some quick changes to the design later today.

Regarding the Signup screens, I personally appreciate when websites use OpenID
or OAuth so that I can use an existing account instead of creating a new
username / password. That is why we chose to use Github and Google, and we
hope to support more providers in the future (such as Bitbucket). I'd be
interested to hear your thoughts.

~~~
w33ble
Offering those options is great and all, but let me create an account with
just an email too.

Also, if I'm on the signup page and click the Drone.io logo, it just adds a #
to the URL and doesn't go back to the home page.

------
codegeek
clickable <https://drone.io>

------
fallingmeat
Looking forward to trying it out with my several Ruby tasks. Would be nice to
easily setup a CI test on them. I've tried several before but none have been
simple enough to use on a whim. Drone may fill that gap.

------
rdwallis
Looks really good. If you add GAE integration, you'll convert me immediately.

I'm on a very slow connection and it's much faster to do a git push than to
deploy a compiled application.

~~~
bradrydzewski
Check back next week, we should have basic AppEngine integration available. We
use appengine ourselves (although not for drone.io), so it is high priority
for us too

~~~
hirose31
We use Elastic Beanstalk to host our Java applications. We would also be
interested in a build solution that supported our deployments. Would that be
possible?

------
codegeek
Your "Get Started for FREE" button does not really stand out at least in IE8.
It looks like another link on the homepage. I suggest you make it more
appealing

------
wraithmonster
As an avid Jenkins (Hudson) user, this looks very promising.

